# Price Shoppers....Ethnicity



## Leviathan (Mar 14, 2010)

Not sure if the thread will make it too far, so I'll try to be tactful.

Have you, like me, noticed that certain ethnicities try to dic you way down on price?

I know of one plumber who's a one-man like me, who says when he hears that accent on the phone, he liteally quotes double so they can chew him down to regular rates.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr Patel is that you? :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

welcome back redwood.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

so true.... it is almost a given that they want it for free


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a couple of hotel owners i work with. Their last names are Patel. They pay very well. Kinda strange.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, get them a few times Indian hotel owners To much you want to much
less. Would I get a deal on their hotel rates I tell thim I think not.
If you don't want to pay have a nice day.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's a hotel job that I know every plumber in town was called to look at. Hell, even plasticman asked me about it. My reply, dont waste your time.:laughing: Here are some pics of the crap they were wanting done for nothing. Scope of work was, to remove the 3 boilers, install 2 american standard NG tanks, replace booster, and circ pump, keep storage tank. Mixing valve in the second or third picture, the did not want to replace. I gave them my price, and never heard from them again. As i thought.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Leviathan said:


> Not sure if the thread will make it too far, so I'll try to be tactful.
> 
> Have you, like me, noticed that certain ethnicities try to dic you way down on price?
> 
> I know of one plumber who's a one-man like me, who says when he hears that accent on the phone, he liteally quotes double so they can chew him down to regular rates.


Hit the nail on the head. White people are the worst price shoppers around. 



Just kidding, everyone calm down. Upon second thought, maybe I'm not kidding??


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

If they sound like they work at a 7-11, I generally don't get the job. I have one middle eastern customer that pays like a slot machine. I stay away from a lot of the hotels, been burned.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Around here, east indian are notorious for Nickeling and Diming everything. The only houses built here are done by east indian. I could build a more solid house hammered. 

White people are? I think not. I am willing to pay reasonable for a proper job, If you do a job for east indian, take are your money up front or they will not pay.

No offense to anyone in my post, I am very saying what are the facts.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I have had ENOUGH from " certain " nationalities ! Seems everything is a negotiation . If that was your way of life ,,, fine . You live here now !! My bank ,car guy , gas company , kids college tuition -- DOES NOT GIVE ME A BREAK !! 

my .02


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*price shoppers...*

I have also founf that the ones running hotels
seem to be pretty bad.... always call with an emergency like......no hot water on Sunday morning... 
and they cant believe how much you are gonna charge..

I usually just hang up...


another bunch that seems to have a special con game going are the Filipinos...
I have caught a number of them stateing that their insurance companies. were paying 
the bill for the water damages and the plumbing repairs..
. so just go ahead and start the work,,, 


When I ask them for their insurance companies name so I can confirm 
that the bill will be paid .........they start doing the *"filipino two step"...*

their are many ethnic variations of the....... "fiilipino two step"

whenever anyone is caught in a lie..... you get to see their special dance......


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Had this large group of condos about 5 miles from me, that sold in the boom time for $100 thousand each, & are now going for as low as $30 thousand each. I think most of the new buyers were yugoslavian or similar, but I just know, I had a very hard time communicating with them.
My problem was all these condos were bought by people who unknowingly, & unwillingly had to repair code violations, as per city requirements, to get their occupancy permits. They agreed to it when they signed the papers to buy the condo. But after they closed on the properties, they were finding out that these violations were more involved than they anticipated. And they are ultra cheap.I think they figured it would be $50 or $60.
Well I did 2 of these condos code violations, & it went well, so the city started recommending me, to all these people. What a fricken waste of time nightmare. I must have bid 10 more of these before I told city to take my name off the list. None of these people could understand, or wanted to understand the process. I will tell you how the last job estimate went.

Meet customer at 8am.
Violations are;
2 outside hosebibbs leak & shut off valves don't work. I just wil install 2 ff with VB, & new shut off valve on each.
2 saddle valves need removed & proper tee & valve with WHA
Old lawn sprinkler valves located inside basement, & no VB, needs to be capped & removed. ( they would never even think about maybe having the thing installed correctly to code, so they just wanna nix it)
Then the guy ran a new drain for kitchen sink with no vent, no hangars in basement, & right over the top of fuse box.
And misc. others, like ballcocks, flappers & lav drain pop-ups ect...

The first thing the guy says to me when I walk in was, " I know how to glue pipes & solder, I no need you for any of that. All I need you to do, is show me what I to do, & you take out permit, I take care of everything else". He proceeds to argue with me about replacing both saddle valves, that are about 6ft apart, cuz inspector no say 2, he only say 1.
I knew where this was going, so I looked over the whole scope of work in my head, figured I could atleast reuse the pvc drain piping for kitchen sink, cuz it was new, & thought this job should go for atleast $700. But I knew this guy would never pay that much. The city was only charging me $60 for permit, & I had no other work that day. 
I told the customer, I will get permit today, complete all the work, get inspection tomorrow, & you will be done. If I can do the job today, I will do it for $375, & you don't have to pay anything, until the approval of inspection. His response "YOU CRAZY".:laughing:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I find White people over-value their time and are slow and lazy.

While the above statement is inaccurate it is no more inaccurate than some of the other overgeneralization in this thread. I find hotels and motels are always trying to cut the price whether it is a mom and pop place or a large chain. However, rather than ethnicity it has a lot to do with budget and micro managing from others. Many of them do their own maintenance and only call you in for the big stuff.

I use to have a large Hampton Inn I serviced that would only call me in when someone else screwed up. The calls would be for Symmons spindles broke off in the valve and things like that. One day I had a call that their pool heater was not working. When I got there I found someone replace the copper lines in the equipment room (a job I bid) with PVC and they all collapsed. 

I also did a lot of theater chains. When it was an emergency there was no budget. When it was not an emergency they were required to have multiple bids and then Corporate would decide based strictly on price. Some jobs we got and some we did not but we eventually fixed all the garbage from the low bidder during emergency work. 

These examples had nothing to do with ethnicity they had to do with tight budgets. Do motels or hotels give discounts, of course they do it all of the time. Unlike us when a room is vacant over night that is lost inventory. Theaters often discount early shows because there are a lot of empty seats (lost inventory). I have been told by both the Mann's chain and the Edward's chains they don't make money at the door they make it at the snack bar.

Mark


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

It may be over-generalizing, but it is a fact that some come from cultures where negotiating is expected and not negotiating with them is taken as an insult.

We do not negotiate or play the game of raising our rates knowing that they will want to negotiate it down. The time spent negotiating eats up all the profit.

We have found restaurant owners are slow to pay. They are of all ethnicities.

Any waitress can tell you that certain ethnic groups overwhelmingly stiff them on their tips.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Older white females, unmarried or divorced, overweight, highly unattractive and bonds with cats or dogs as children.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

PlumbCrazy said:


> It may be over-generalizing, but it is a fact that some come from cultures where negotiating is expected and not negotiating with them is taken as an insult.
> 
> We do not negotiate or play the game of raising our rates knowing that they will want to negotiate it down. The time spent negotiating eats up all the profit.
> 
> ...


 Even when, or if you negotiate, it's not enough. Half of $500 is still $250, they were expecting $75, & they will pay cash.:laughing:


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

last Aug. I was in the hospital for heat exhaustion after I laid 450 Ft of 1 1/2 water line by myslef, anyway the kidney Dr. was a Paki, or something. He found out I was a plumber and started blasting how Plumbers charge too much and had ripped him off, he came in my room 1 time did not even touch me, looked at the chart never returned. Our insurance paid him 600.00 bucks for coming in and *****ing about plumbers. Now who ripped who off. :furious:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> It may be over-generalizing, but it is a fact that some come from cultures where negotiating is expected and not negotiating with them is taken as an insult.
> 
> We do not negotiate or play the game of raising our rates knowing that they will want to negotiate it down. The time spent negotiating eats up all the profit.
> 
> ...


I think we all do some level of negotiating as it is prudent to do so. Back in the early 70s I drove one of my Journeymen over to pick up his new truck at the Ford Dealership. I was just a lowly Apprentice and thought Journeymen were the smartest people in the World. 

On our way to the Dealership he bragged to me that he had not quibbled on the price he simply told them what he wanted and he would pay whatever list was. The guy was paying cash money and ended up spending $17,000 for a truck he could have had for $12,000.

I learned a lot about negotiations that day. I learned only dopes roll over without doing a little negotiating.

Mark


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> I think we all do some level of negotiating as it is prudent to do so. Back in the early 70s I drove one of my Journeymen over to pick up his new truck at the Ford Dealership. I was just a lowly Apprentice and thought Journeymen were the smartest people in the World.
> 
> On our way to the Dealership he bragged to me that he had not quibbled on the price he simply told them what he wanted and he would pay whatever list was. The guy was paying cash money and ended up spending $17,000 for a truck he could have had for $12,000.
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree with negotiating! :thumbsup: However, I learned that certain groups are not worth negotiating with. Like the poster above stated, it does not matter that you bump it up to $500.00 to negotiate down to $250.00 when they really want to pay $75.00 cash.

On small service jobs, there is very little negotiating room and very little to be gained. If a customer want to negotiate on a re-pipe or replacing a lot of fixtures, that is a different story.

The groups I referred to will negotiate, agree to a price, and then want to re-negotiate after the job is complete. No thank you!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

lpayne1234 said:


> last Aug. I was in the hospital for heat exhaustion after I laid 450 Ft of 1 1/2 water line by myslef, anyway the kidney Dr. was a Paki, or something. He found out I was a plumber and started blasting how Plumbers charge too much and had ripped him off, he came in my room 1 time did not even touch me, looked at the chart never returned. Our insurance paid him 600.00 bucks for coming in and *****ing about plumbers. Now who ripped who off. :furious:


 

Wow, you are lucky you didn't end up 'needing' a kidney as that guy's torment or misstep could of put you there.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with negotiating! :thumbsup: However, I learned that certain groups are not worth negotiating with. Like the poster above stated, it does not matter that you bump it up to $500.00 to negotiate down to $250.00 when they really want to pay $75.00 cash.
> 
> On small service jobs, there is very little negotiating room and very little to be gained. If a customer want to negotiate on a re-pipe or replacing a lot of fixtures, that is a different story.
> 
> The groups I referred to will negotiate, agree to a price, and then want to re-negotiate after the job is complete. No thank you!


I never negotiated our prices because I never left any room to do it. My pat answer when they asked for a lower price was "sure which part of the job should we leave out of the scope?" They usually chuckled and said none of it and then paid my price.

On more than one occasion I could tell it wasn't going to end well so I would recommend a plumber who had a lower overhead. In exchange that plumber sent us all of the work that was beyond his abilities.

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> On small service jobs, there is very little negotiating room and very little to be gained. If a customer want to negotiate on a re-pipe or replacing a lot of fixtures, that is a different story.
> 
> The groups I referred to will negotiate, agree to a price, and then want to re-negotiate after the job is complete. No thank you!


Exactly which Is why I quote them $1300 for a job that normally would be $450...:laughing:

I don't care if they have me do it or, someone else does it...

If someone is going to agree to the price sign a go ahead then try negotiating the whole time I do the job, and add on an additional hour of negotiation after the job is done keeping me waiting for payment Then they should just realize that they need to drop the ways of their old culture and assimilate into the american society...

They left their old country for a reason...
Probably because it sucked there...

Probably because the opportunities for education, building wealth, and standard of living cannot compare...

Perhaps a good part of the reason is they waste more time haggling then doing something that needs to be done...

I refuse to participate in their desire to hold onto the ways of their old country...

Hello you have reached ***X Corporation....
Your call is important to us....
For English please press one...

Ever wonder what happens when you don't press it?:laughing:

If an operator picks up we'll talk...

If it launches into a Spanish Menu... Click:whistling2:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I believe that certain things are expected to be negotiated. 

Who came up with "Manufacturers suggested retail price"

What does GM know about the expenses of the local dealership? We have a very large and fancy Cadillac dealer, everyone is in a suit and tie, even the service writers. The place is huge, and super fancy. The local Chevy dealer, on the other hand, is more like a mom and pop place, and alot smaller property and building. The difference in overhead has to be enormous. Yet, the same vehicle will have the same price on the window sticker. 

If you go into Mcd's, can you negotiate the price of french fries? (I have tried). You can't haggle with the heart surgeon. You can haggle with your general contractor, or roofer. You better not haggle with your plumber. :no::thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

This cat was price shopping faucets and took forever before she made her mind up.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> This cat was price shopping faucets and took forever before she made her mind up.


 Next time it may be easier to show her a Cat-alog.:laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Myself being black know about stereotypes but with that being said eastern indians are by far the hardest customers for me to deal with. They always want a price break. I also find the majority of the ones I deal with are engineers. TO come to think of it engineers in general are pains because they think they could do everything.


----------



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

i wasnt going to be the one to start this but them patels in the hotels and them arabs in the corner stores are something else


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> This cat was price shopping faucets and took forever before she made her mind up.


Damn TM the garage is full and you're starting to fill closets...

Is this some kind of hoarding thing you've got going on?:whistling2:

I'm thinking Hoarders might be on your doorstep someday soon...:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Damn dude,

I like Delta products n' all but you got an unhealthy obsession goin' there.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Most of the time I work for a business, they expect a estimate upfront. During this time I how no problem with them trying to haggle. The problem I have with "Patels", is they want to haggle after the work has been completed. Before the work was started they were given a price and the opportunity to slap me on the ass and send me on my way if they didn't like it.

The next time I stay at a hotel, when I go to check out I'm going to offer the owner 2 goats and a lawnmower for cost of my room and his wife.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlungerJockey said:


> The next time I stay at a hotel, when I go to check out I'm going to offer the owner 2 goats and a lawnmower for cost of my room and his wife.


Why you would want his wife I don't know... :blink:

But rest assured he ran your credit card before you got the room key...:whistling2:


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Restaurant Owners and Real Estate Agents....Any Flavor


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I treat everyone the same regardless of nationality. I tell the up front this the price and no negotiation. 

As for the worst type of people to work for are 

#1 Lawyers
#2 Teachers

Lawyers hate to pay their bills and teachers think they know everything


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Leviathan said:


> Not sure if the thread will make it too far, so I'll try to be tactful.
> 
> Have you, like me, noticed that certain ethnicities try to dic you way down on price?
> 
> I know of one plumber who's a one-man like me, who says when he hears that accent on the phone, he liteally quotes double so they can chew him down to regular rates.


yeah, this thread will die right out of the box...:laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> I treat everyone the same regardless of nationality. I tell the up front this the price and no negotiation.
> 
> As for the worst type of people to work for are
> 
> ...


You forgot cops. Don't get me wrong, I have friends and family in law enforcement and their generally good people, but I think because they do "favors" for others they aren't used to paying full price for anything.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Mr. Patel called me a couple years ago. I was newly in business, and was green and hungry. Wants to add a 3 pc. bath in his living room. It was close by, so I ride over there to get a look around. He starts asking all kind's of code questions. I foolishly answer them. So, I give him a price. 

Couple weeks later, he call's. More code compliance questions over the phone. I quickly catch on. I ain't answering nothing.

Now, I get busy with a couple jobs, but he say's he is ready to go. Just come over again and look around:no:. I tell him sorry, I'm too busy.

So he asks for a referral. I give him my buddy's name, just went out on his own. I tell him everything, and give him a copy of my estimate. He goes over (a lot further, for him) and same deal. Code questions. How to lay it out, etc. I'm not sure if he answered them. I know he didn't do the job. 

Freakin Mr. Patel:furious:


----------

